# Ex Svitzer Titan



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Portland Harbour Authority has taken the delivery of the Svitzer Titan to boost their fleet of three tugs at the south coast Isle. We arrived in Amsterdam on Wednesday morning 07/10/09 and travelled to Ijmuiden. The finalising of the sale was undertaken and her new crew sailed back to England arriving at 2025 on Thursday 08/10/09. She will be painted in the Port's livery and re-named Maiden Castle. She will not enter into service for a while as we have to fully understand her capabilities and her technical systems. Crews will have training aboard her before she commences her first towing task at Portland.(Thumb)


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Good show Son, how was the trip back?.


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Very Good Dad(==D) , She corkscrewed a bit with the stern sea, but very comfortable. We made a good 14.8 knots with the tide. The guys from Svitzer were a nice bunch, they even gave us a couple of small gifts. You'll have to pop down to have a look sometime.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Probably next week. You certainly made good time. I checked AIS this morning epecting You to be in the channel somewhere and You were already tucked up on Dock jetty. I'm sure it won't be long before She is in service.


----------

